# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  METALOSATE® POTASIO: El único fertilizante foliar quelatado y complejado con aminoácidos con procesos de formulación patentados

## Tattersall Perú

Elemento fundamental para el desarrollo del fruto. Transporte de azúcares, coloración como componente escencial de los precursores de color en frutos, presentado como un complejo de aminoácidos de alta eficiencia en su absorción por la hoja, y traslocable a los órganos de mayor requerimiento. Estas características de movilidad lo hacen una alternativa para la fertilización basada en Potasio.  *Pedidos:*  *Jorge Asenjo Márquez* Jefe de Proyecto Perú  *Correo:* jasenjo@tattersall.com.pe *Entel:* +51 981-315-033 *Cel:* +51-940-077-111   Ficha Potasio.jpgTemas similares: METALOSATE® CALCIO: El único calcio verdaderamente móvil METALOSATE® CALCIO: El único calcio verdaderamente móvil Fosfito de Potasio Como evaluar el costo de un fertilizante al momento de adquirirlo GMplus, fertilizante 100% orgánico

----------

